# Engine polishing



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

A tube of Autosol and alot of elbow grease later and my engine bay is nice and shiny.


















Lee


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

hi is that really all you used, what about the charge pipe was that just done with autosol


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

gadgetboy38 said:


> hi is that really all you used, what about the charge pipe was that just done with autosol


Yeah mate,

Just alot of autosol and alot of hard polishing. I've it a try the results are worth it.

Lee


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hand polish or using drill attachment or similar?


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Hark said:


> Hand polish or using drill attachment or similar?


Just hand polished, took a while though. Guess a drill polishing attactment would make the job alot quicker.

Lee


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

By hand and autosol ????

surely you used something more abrasive than autosol to remove the rough surface of the charge pipe ?

Mark


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

conlechi said:


> By hand and autosol ????
> 
> surely you used something more abrasive than autosol to remove the rough surface of the charge pipe ?
> 
> Mark


I really just used autosol on the charge pipe. Give a go.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

conlechi said:


> By hand and autosol ????
> 
> surely you used something more abrasive than autosol to remove the rough surface of the charge pipe ?
> 
> Mark


Yeh i agree. The charge pipe is usually painted. Noway can it be polished up by hand with autosol and achieve that finish!

I spent about 3 hours on my old TT polishing up the charge pipe. Electric Sander to remove all the paint then hit it with Autosol.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Perhaps someone had removed the top coat of paint previously ?

I polish metals as part of my job and you would need something more abrasive to get the top layer off , fair play it has come up nice

Mine


----------

